# النص الكامل لقانون السلامة والصحة المهنية وبيئة العمل



## has2009 (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*[font=arabictransparent,bold][font=arabictransparent,bold]النص الكامل
لقانون العمل
رقم​[/font]​[/font]( [font=arabictransparent,bold][font=arabictransparent,bold]١٢ [/font][/font]) [font=arabictransparent,bold][font=arabictransparent,bold]لسنة ٢٠٠٣​
[/font][/font][font=arabictransparent,bold][font=arabictransparent,bold]الكتاب الخامس
السلامة والصحة المهنية​وتأمين بيئة العمل
*[/font][/font]


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (17 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز has2009 على هذه المعلومات ونتمنى منك المزيد.


----------



## tomasz (17 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه القوانين التي يجب على جميع العاملين معرفتها


----------



## tomasz (17 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور جزيل الشكر ونتمنى لك المزيد من التقدم


----------



## almasry (17 نوفمبر 2009)

أخي العزيز القانون رقم 12 لعام 2003 هو قانون العمل الموحد لجمهورية مصر العربية أما الكتابين الخامس و السادس من هذا القانون فيختصان بالسلامة و الصحة المهنية و تأمين بيئة الهمل فقط


----------



## المسلمى (22 نوفمبر 2009)

لك جزيل الشكر ونتمنى لك المزيد من التقدم


----------



## Waleed Morsy (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*مش مهم القانون*

الاهم من القانون الائحة التنفيذية للقانون
و شكرا


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (27 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور أخي على الملفات


----------



## وليد 12 (21 فبراير 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا على هذه القوانين التي يجب على جميع العاملين معرفتها*​


----------



## عمروصلاح (21 فبراير 2010)

مشكور أخي على الملفات


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (27 فبراير 2010)

مشكور اخ has على الملفات وبارك الله بيك


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (27 فبراير 2010)

الى جميع الأخوه ممكن قانون الصحه والسلامه المهنيه في العراق اكون جدا ممنون


----------



## mahmoudsukar (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا*


----------



## محمود فايق (13 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا اخى الكريم


----------



## chemist555 (14 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور على الملف


----------



## محمد اشرف محمود (14 ديسمبر 2010)

سانك يو فيرى ماتش shokran gazellan


----------



## hammhamm44 (14 ديسمبر 2010)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## ecc1010 (9 يناير 2011)

*جزززززززززززززززززززززززززززاك الله خيرا​*​


----------



## ايمن ابوالمجد (10 يناير 2011)

وليد 12 قال:


> *:4::4:شكرا جزيلا على هذه القوانين التي يجب على جميع العاملين معرفتها:4::4:*​


اخوك / ايمن 
أخصائى السلامة والصحة المهنية


----------



## osama911 (7 أبريل 2011)

*ان شاء الله فى ميزان حسناتك
تحياتى لك*


----------



## ولله الحمد (13 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على الاضافة ومزيد من التقدم والرقى اخوكم safety egypt m/ mostafa kotp


----------



## طارق رزق شلبى (20 أبريل 2011)

مشكور الأخ العزيز


----------



## جمال سعدالله (16 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على الملفات


----------



## ahmed hassan 78 (19 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## sunrise86 (11 أبريل 2014)

[FONT=&quot]شكرا على المعلومات القيمه[/FONT]


----------



## fraidi (25 مايو 2014)

مشكور أخي على مجهودك


----------



## fraidi (1 يونيو 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------

